# bottom bracket question.



## encomium (Mar 19, 2007)

will the Dura Ace 7800 crank work with a 105 (5600) bb?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes, they're compatible (assuming you don't mean the DA 7803 triple crank).

For future reference:

http://cycle.shimano-eu.com/publish...hnical_service/faq_s/compatibilty_charts.html


----------



## encomium (Mar 19, 2007)

fantastic! thank you for the reply...

it is for a 7800 double, so it should be all good


----------

